# New tattoo/Training advice



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay im not too sure on this subject so i thought i'd ask.

I had a tattoo done on both of my calfs on thursday afternoon, the design itself is mainly thai writing * see the spain thread * but im wondering when it would be clearly safe to start training properl again in Muay thai.

I am not going to be training tomorrow but want to resume my Thai training on tuesday so that would vbe all in all 4 days of rest and healing for the tattoo to scab. Does this sound roughly about right * remember there will be no rolling or groundwork just the Muay Thai *

All advice appreciated


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

if it was me id wait a bit longer, i had my wrists done i had to wait a few weeks for the scabs to heal, the gloves would have been rubbing on the tatt otherwise, i know your wont be but its highly likely your going to knock it somehow, im not expert on the subject but i would wait a week or two


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah i see what you are saying but im itching to get back into training. I'll keep the aftercare treatment on the tattoo and see how i am on tuesday. I might even be the case that they wont let me train but that would be better as they had made that call, if it was up to me id never stop i'd live in the gym lol.

Cheers matey


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

its best to wait untill all of the scabs have gone . if you knock them off you will end up with light coloured scaring.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Does your calf come in to contact with anything during your training, or is the tatt on the rear of your calf and away from any contact ???

if it does come in to contact then your looking at a week at least....probably 2 weeks for the scabs to heal.. dont mean to sound like i am giving you a lecture but the first week or so is very important for the life of your tattoo....you have to look after it or you will ruin it...

But if your calfs definately wont rub against anything then i dont see a problem with starting back a bit sooner...


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

I always wait till the scab's have fell off.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

1927 said:


> Does your calf come in to contact with anything during your training, or is the tatt on the rear of your calf and away from any contact ???
> 
> if it does come in to contact then your looking at a week at least....probably 2 weeks for the scabs to heal.. dont mean to sound like i am giving you a lecture but the first week or so is very important for the life of your tattoo....you have to look after it or you will ruin it...
> 
> But if your calfs definately wont rub against anything then i dont see a problem with starting back a bit sooner...












As you can see they are situated on the back of my calfs. They shoulkd not be aggitated in any way during Muay Thai training * i will not be sparring * and throwing leg kicks will not affect the tattoo as it is on the rear of my legs.

I will pop into the gym tomorrow and show my face and see what they say, they may not even let me train until healed but im planning on vaseline before training to keep it coverd and using anti-bacterial wipes afterwards with more vaseline to make sure things stay nice and clean.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

NO. Do not partake in any activities that involve sweating until the tattoo is fully healed!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> NO. Do not partake in any activities that involve sweating until the tattoo is fully healed!


Like i said i'll be dropping into the gym and most likely wont be partaking. The tattoo has already scabbed so within the nest few days i would hope it would start coming off with it only being script and not a huge tribal inked area.

The sweating was my only main concern knowing how rife Staph can be inside gyms but i only really associate getting staph with BJJ when rolling in close quarters with someone else.

Thanks dude


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

personally id carry on training regardless as long as it does not contact anything which as said you will be fine with. just keep it clean before and after training and do not pick at it under no circumstances!!!! it may need touching up when its fully healed but tattoos often do depending on how your skin takes the ink in


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking at that tatt i say you will be fine mate, its not a big thick black tribal thing, its nice and thin so i honestly think you will be fine.....

wouldnt use vasaline though mate, or any type of petrolium jelly type stuff, my tattooist told me never to put that stuff on there, get proper tattoo aftercare...... only like Â£2 a tub


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

well im giving training today a miss * rather be safe than sorry * and will resume my regimen on tuesday when the tattoo has had more time to heal up. Thanks guys


----------



## Bryant291 (Aug 27, 2007)

id say to let the tat heal before getting back to training.last time i trained after gettin tattooed was about 3 days after i got my hand done,that was probably the most stupid decision iv made in my life lol.was agony fair play but im sure you all know what its like when you dont wanna miss a training session.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah thanks everyone, like i said im giving training today a miss * went out on the otorbike for the first time in a long while today instead * and i'll resume training again mid week.


----------

